

Google Wallet - iOS - jtdaugh
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id575923525

======
mdcatlin
How can this be used for an in-person merchant transaction without NFC? Does
the merchant also use a smartphone application to receive money?

~~~
chayesfss
looks kinda like what you can do in gmail now, send money right from your
email account to another email address?

